# Thoughts on a Wonky Western Thoroughbred Mare



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I suck at confo but I see that she's over at the knee and a bit sickle-hocked


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Shoebox said:


> I suck at confo but I see that she's over at the knee and a bit sickle-hocked


Thank you, I thought that as well.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Not the most athletic looking horse. Firstly her hooves really need a trim. As she doesn't have great legs it is especially important to stay on top of her feet to give her all the advantages that she can have.

She has a pretty head, feminine. Neck is a good length, but ties in low. Withers are set far back, leading in to a long back and weak coupling. Hip is average. Shoulder angle is ok. She is built fairly downhill. Those Legs... Yikes! In front she is over at the knee, as well as being tied in below the knee. Knees may have arthritic changes. Hind legs are, unfortunately, also very poorly constructed. She is exceptionally straight on her hind pasterns and quite severely sickle hocked. I hope her intended use is no more than light pleasure riding, as I highly doubt she will stay sound for more intensive uses.

Kudos to you for loving her despite her flaws and keeping her in good weight. I would be careful about ever letting her get overweight as she has a poor suspension system to support herself, so keeping her a bit lean is to her advantage. She looks a good weight IMO now.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Tryst said:


> Not the most athletic looking horse. Firstly her hooves really need a trim. As she doesn't have great legs it is especially important to stay on top of her feet to give her all the advantages that she can have.
> 
> She has a pretty head, feminine. Neck is a good length, but ties in low. Withers are set far back, leading in to a long back and weak coupling. Hip is average. Shoulder angle is ok. She is built fairly downhill. Those Legs... Yikes! In front she is over at the knee, as well as being tied in below the knee. Knees may have arthritic changes. Hind legs are, unfortunately, also very poorly constructed. She is exceptionally straight on her hind pasterns and quite severely sickle hocked. I hope her intended use is no more than light pleasure riding, as I highly doubt she will stay sound for more intensive uses.
> 
> Kudos to you for loving her despite her flaws and keeping her in good weight. I would be careful about ever letting her get overweight as she has a poor suspension system to support herself, so keeping her a bit lean is to her advantage. She looks a good weight IMO now.


 We've been trying to get hold of our farrier, her feet are definitely in need of a trim, and yes I only plan on trail riding with her. I hate those legs, hate hate hate em! I just watch her walk and I cringe. She also had severe problems with lameness in the past, do you think it was because of her legs? It was so bad she could hardly walk. We got her a good trim and let her out on 24/7 pasture and she felt better rather quickly. I had some one get on today and I watched her trot and it seemed like quite a challenge.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes I suspect her lameness is due to her legs and feet. She may never be fully sound. I would ask in the Heath section of the forum for recommendations on joint supplements, as I suspect she already has some arthritis looking at her knees and hocks, and a supplement "might" help.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Tryst said:


> Yes I suspect her lameness is due to her legs and feet. She may never be fully sound. I would ask in the Heath forum for recommendations on joint supplements, as I suspect she already has some arthritis looking at her knees.


Ah. I might actually end up selling her to a light riding/companion home with a buy-back contract. I have been working with her slowly for about two years. She had a very slow start as her lameness issues. I was hoping I could be riding her by now.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

IMO a companion home would be in her best interest. Kind of sad, as she isn't that old, but she just got all the bad stuff in the genetic load.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Tryst said:


> IMO a companion home would be in her best interest. Kind of sad, as she isn't that old, but she just got all the bad stuff in the genetic load.


I know, its a sin. And she grew up with no mother, she died and we had to bottle feed her. Her mother was stunning though so I'd hate to know what her father looked like. Her mother was a rugged, thick chocolate colored draft quarter horse cross who was an absolute dream to ride. We think her father was thoroughbred, that was what we were told. Never got to see him.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That is a horse born to be lame. Her hind legs are over angled and she is severely sickle hocked and very light in bone. She is over at the knee in front and it looks like she has an issue with the right knee. 

To add to her troubles she is trimmed with low heels and long toes. 

I suspect this horse is developing spavins. I look at this horse and can only think that if she is always uncomfortable the kindest thing may be to put her down. I know that is not a popular thing but to live in discomfort is not a fun life. Maybe not now.. but this is a horse that won't improve with time. Keeping her out 24/7 will decrease her discomfort.. so see how it goes.. but horses are expensive to just keep around and at 11 you are looking at a lot of money and a lot of years.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Elana said:


> That is a horse born to be lame. Her hind legs are over angled and she is severely sickle hocked and very light in bone. She is over at the knee in front and it looks like she has an issue with the right knee.
> 
> To add to her troubles she is trimmed with low heels and long toes.
> 
> I suspect this horse is developing spavins. I look at this horse and can only think that if she is always uncomfortable the kindest thing may be to put her down. I know that is not a popular thing but to live in discomfort is not a fun life. Maybe not now.. but this is a horse that won't improve with time. Keeping her out 24/7 will decrease her discomfort.. so see how it goes.. but horses are expensive to just keep around and at 11 you are looking at a lot of money and a lot of years.


We've had her he whole life as just a pasture pet :lol: No one really did anything with her. And we're keeping an old retired Appaloosa until the day we put her down, I have no trouble with costs, and yes, putting her down would be probably my best option, I am definitely not against that. The good ol' .22 might have to see the light of day again :-(


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm really terrible at judging conformation...but she's cute! xD


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

she is definitely very sweet looking. It is a good thing she is in good hands and not with someone who is going to work her hard and not care. If she will be in pain and have trouble just being a horse, then the e word may be the kindest thing to do.  if you can get her pasture sound without her being in constant pain, then she can definitely just be an elderly couple's or lonely horse's best friend!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

TrailBlazin said:


> The good ol' .22 might have to see the light of day again :-(


 
Hope you're joking with that last part :?

But yes, if you can't get her sound as a pasture horse, putting her down would be the best option. I would definitely try supplements and stop even attempting riding her, her legs don't look fit to carry her own weight, let alone a rider's. 

Have you had a vet out to give their opinion?


----------



## Seven Red Roses (Sep 12, 2012)

She looks uncomfortable to me in those pictures. :-( I'm glad you are sensitive to her issues.


----------

